# Kopfhörer + Standmikro



## Jar3ck (24. Mai 2012)

*Kopfhörer + Standmikro*

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche ein neues Headset und habe mir diesmal überlegt statt der üblichen Kombination aus Kopfhörern und Mikrofon beides getrennt zu nehmen da (daher die Idee) die Qualität des Mikrofons dann wahrscheinlich besser ist (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege). 

Sollte es ein Headset sein, dann hätte ich mir wohl das Sennheiser PC 360 geholt, aber ich wollte mal schauen ob ihr mir nicht ein par hilfreiche Tipps geben könnt um beides separat zu kaufen.

Viele Grüße
Jareck


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2012)

Also, die Qualität des Micros ist normalerweise bei Headsets halt so, dass es für Telefonqualität locker reicht, und mehr ist doch gar nicht nötig ^^  Für was wirklich MERKBAR besseres in Sachen Mic-Qualität müsstest Du schon auch merkbar viel für das Mic ausgeben, aber bei Mics von Headsets sind die Mics idR auch in den höheren Preisklassen lediglich "ausreichen zum Sprechen" - der Unterschied ist da viel eher der Klang der Kopfhörer als der des Mics. Was für eine Mic-Qualität erwartest Du denn, bzw. was stört dich bei deinem alten Headset dabei, und wie teuer war es? Und an welcher Soundkarte betrieben - oder isses ein USB-Headset? Es kann natürlich sein, dass dein Mic extrem schlecht ist.

Es gibt aber einen ganz anderen Grund, sich beides getrennt zu holen: Headsets, vor allem welche über 50€, sind meistens überteuert! Teilweise kostet ein Headset das doppelte von einem ansonsten baugleichen Kopfhörer, was auf keinen Fall am Mic liegt, da die mics für Gamingheadsets an sich nie besonders teuer sind (es geht ja nicht um "professionell" klingende Aufnahmen für Videos oder so). Ich würde daher an Deiner Stelle lieber Kopfhörer um die 100-140€ suchen (die PC 360 kosten ja 150€, oder? ) und dazu dann ein Ansteck- oder Standmic für 5-20€. 

zB Sennheiser HD 280 pro DJ-Kopfh
AKG K141 Mkii Kopfh
AKG K-272 HD
Sennheiser HD25 SP Stereo-Kopfh
Sennheiser HD-380 PRO

und als Mic würde so was reichen König Electronic KÖNIG ANSTECKMIKROFON - Audio divers: Amazon.de: Elektronik oder Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon mit Mikro-Clip: Amazon.de: Elektronik

außer Du wilst doch auch mal was aufnehmen nicht einfach nur just for fun ^^


----------



## Jar3ck (24. Mai 2012)

Ach, der gute Herbboy ;D

(Falls Du Dich nicht erinnert, Du hast mir auch bei der Zusammenstellung meines PCs geholfen)

Ich brauche ein Mic, dass einigermaßen vernünftig klingt, da ich ab und zu Videos kommentieren muss (Uni -.-) und bisher war der Klang der dabei rauskam eher hohl und blechernd. Gut, mein bisheriges Headset will ich auch gar nicht erst verraten, aber ich brauche jetzt was, bei dem der Klang schon vernünftiger ist. Es muss jetzt keine Ausstattung ála Tonstudio sein! Es ist wie gesagt nur für die Uni, aber man sollte doch wenigstens nicht wie in einer Blechbüchse klingen. 

Die Kopfhörer werde ich mir auf jedenfall anschauen. Was ich bisher immer als unangenehm empfand war das Aufwärmen der Ohren wenn die Polster zu eng anlagen...


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2012)

Also, zu einzelnen Kopfhörern, wie gut die anliegen, kann ich wenig sagen - aber die Kopfhörer um die 100€ haben schonmal besseres Material und eine durchdachtere "Halterung" als Headsets für zB nur 40€ - allein das Meterial ist da idR nicht so "künstlich", so dass es in Sachen Schwitzen besser aussieht. Das Material "atmet" besser. Lies auch mal die Meinungen bei dem Kopfhörern durch - falls es da Problem mit irgendwas gibt, wirst Du sicher auch einen passenden comment finden.

Beim Mic: Du könntest das eine günstige ja mal bestellen - falls es zu schlecht ist, hast Du dann halt ein paar Euro "verschenkt" - ansonsten würd ich zB so eines vorschlagen: http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-USB-Desktop-Microphone-Mikrofon/dp/B0000ATCOR/ das hat USB, also eine eigene kleine Soundkarte, so dass die Qualität des Soundkarteneingangs bei deinem PC auch keine Rolle spielt. Nachteil: beim Spielen nimmt das Mic je nach Standort auch Maus+Tastaturgeräusche deutlich stärker mit auf als ein Anstecktmic - letzteres ist ja viel näher am Mund, aber ein Standmic steht oft weiter vom Mund weg, so dass es "lauter" aufnehmen muss und daher auch andere Geräuche mitaufnimmt. Oder kauf beide Mics, und das Ansteckmic nimmst Du zum SPielen, das andere für Videos.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (24. Mai 2012)

Ich empfehle dir nicht das Sennheiser PC 360 , ich habs und für 160 Euro wars ne reine Abzocke.... , mein Aldi Headset für 30 Euro hatte sogar besseren Bass und Klang , da bezalht man wirklich die 100 Euro für das Mikro und 50 fürn Sound , übrigens kann man damit nur Musik in guter Qualität gucken wenn man kein knistern will... , übrigens um den ganzen Sound zu genießen braucht man ne gute Soundkarte...


----------

